# Help With Shark Fishing Reel Set-up



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am in the process of putting together a new shark fishing rod and reel and wanted to get some feedback from some of you that know far more than i do. I mostly fish in NC and want a reel that holds enough line to help me not get spooled AND line that wont get shredded on the rough sandbars in Corolla, Duck and Hatteras. I use a 9/0 Penn for yakking, but i want to get something that I can use when i am not with the sharki fishing guys that I normally go with. I do not even know if the reel has the capacity for this:

Daiwa Saltist 50 "Black and Gold"
300 yds of 50lb power pro braided
300 yds of 30lb suffix
30 feet of 80lb shock leader

I will put this on a 12 foot OM heaver.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

u looking to cast this monster?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I have an Avet lx and like it a lot. Before that I had a Penn 9500SS. Both worked out great! The cool thing about the lx is that if I hook up to a huge fish, I have 500 yards of 65lb jerry brown below 150 yards of 80lb suffix performance braid, so I should be set for most sharks that will come my way. I'd definitely recommend it if you are targeting anything from 6-7.5 feet. Also, the 12' OM is a great choice. I have the 6-12 and the 3-6. I use the 3-6 for drum and the 6-12 for sharks. Love them both too...

Mike


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a brand new 6/0 penn for sale here works for me with 80lb. power pro. I use it's twin as a yak bait set up and has worked well. If interested in the 6/0 go to marketplace and pictures are on my personal page. I don't cast it of course but it is a nice price for a good shark reel.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the posts!

I am definitely looking to cast this monster. I know that it is a bit heavy, but I want to go after 5-6 footers when I am not yakking baits with the guys I shark fish with. So I want to have something that I can cast that I have a bit of line on.

Mike,
I am very interested in your set-up. Are you using the Avet to cast with? Do you have any problem with the braided line on the sanbars (had my 9/0 filled with braid and have had it cut with a shark on 4 times in a week). Do you have the Avet on the 6-12 OM? I have a 4/0 on a 6-12 OM and love it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

That size reel shouldn't be much of a problem to cast. I use a Senator 113 HLW on an OM heavy and make pretty good distance. I use 30 mono with a 30 foot 100 lb shock. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks for the posts!
> 
> I am definitely looking to cast this monster. I know that it is a bit heavy, but I want to go after 5-6 footers when I am not yakking baits with the guys I shark fish with. So I want to have something that I can cast that I have a bit of line on.
> 
> ...


Yes, I cast with the Avet on a 6-12 OM. It's the newest in my arsenal and casts a little bit farther than the 9500SS. However, it has a much higher capacity. I filled it with 500 yards of 65lb Jerry Brown and topped it off with 150 yards of 80lb suffix braid. Where I fish, sandbars are not much of an issue. For you, I would go with 300 yards of 65lb braid and fill the rest to the brim with 40-50lb mono. 

I do think that the LX might be overkill for 5-6 foot sharks, but it also might offer you the capacity that you need to help with the sandbars. I've caught several sharks on an OM 6-12 paired with the 9500SS, and I never came close to seeing the bottom of the spool. I have the 9500SS filled with 500 yards of 50lb Powerpro with 150 yards of 80lb Powerpro on top. If you are having issues with the sandbars, you might even consider using 75-100 yards of 130lb braid rather than 150 of 80lb.

One question: When you get cut off, is it at the beginning or in the middle of the fight?

Mike


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

ALWAYS right at the beginning!


----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

sounds perfect! my shark caster was 12' OM heaver for years w/ magged 555GS, 300 yds braid topped with 30lb mono... perfect set up for shark to 6' and capable of beyond... only thing I do differently is using a 100lb shockleader and upgraded to Breakaway 2pc 1pc several years back... upgraded reel is on my list next for this setup

jc


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

u might want to look into tld20 and 25. i use a 20 for cobia and shark at night and aint never had any problems


----------

